# LG Flatron W2242T 22" Bildproblem



## RyzA (12. November 2008)

Hallo!


Habe eine Auflösung von 1280*1024 bei 75hz eingestellt. So ist alles in Ordnung, augenschonend und scharf.

Doch besonders bei Texten im Internet sind manche Zeilen schärfer als andere. 

Auch bei den Desktopsymbolen sind manche Schriften unter den Icons schärfer als andere.

Woran könnte das liegen?

Der Monitor wurde gerade gekauft. Mit WindowsXp hat das nichts zu tun oder?

Oder vielleicht Einstellungen der Graka?


----------



## emmaspapa (12. November 2008)

Hast Du ClearType in XP aktiviert!? Darstellung /Schrift/Erweitert ... keine Ahnung wo das jetzt genau eingestellt wird, ich nutze XP schon seit fast 2 Jahren nicht mehr ....

Ich denke eher das der Monitor schlecht interpoliert. Deine Auflösung ist zu niedrig, wenn Du 1680x1050 einstellst, wirst Du vermutlich keine Probleme mehr haben.


----------



## utacat (12. November 2008)

Wird eingestellt unter:
Start
Systemsteuerung
Darstellung und Designs
Eigenschaften von Anzeige
Effekte
Clear Type Häckchen setzen


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2008)

Danke für die Hilfe. Hat geklappt!

@emmaspapa: Noch höher is mir zu klein für den Desktop. Dann brauche ich ja fast ne Brille.

@utacat: Über Desktop--->rechtsklick--->Eigenschaften von Anzeige... wäre es noch einfacher gewesen. Ich habe es aber gefunden und es hat geklappt. Thx!

Edit: Habe bei "TuneUp 2007" auch das Menü Schriftenglättung gefunden. Die mittlere Glättung ist für kleinere Schriften wohl doch besser. Muß ich mal rumprobieren.


----------



## Overlocked (12. November 2008)

Gesund ist es für deine Augen nicht, dass du in so einer kleinen Auflösung den Monitor betreibst. Wenn du einen 22" hast, solltest du ihn auch in dieser Spezifikation betreiben, egal ob du dann eine Brille brauchst, daran gewöhnt man sich.


----------



## emmaspapa (12. November 2008)

TuneUp ist nicht ganz ungefährlich, manchmal zerhaut es das System


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2008)

@overlocked: Wenn ich das höher stelle sind auch die "Formate" so komisch, nicht für Breitbild. Und die höchste ist bei mir 1680*1050. Das kann man mein Monitor nach Herstellerangaben auch, aber sieht auch ******** aus. Die Schrift ist ganz anders und die Symbole. Gefällt mir einfach nicht.

@emmaspapa: Ich nutze das Programm ab "TuneUp 97". Damals für 98Se. Hatte nicht einmal Ärger damit. Im Gegenteil, die Leute die ihr System nie gepflegt hatten, denen mußte ich dann später Windows neu installieren. Weil alles total zugemüllt war.

Klar macht der erfahrene Anwender sowas "zu Fuß". Aber ich kenne mich jetzt auch nicht sooo aus und bis jetzt hat mir das Programm immer gut geholfen. Nimmt einen schon viel ab.


----------



## sg-tp (9. Januar 2009)

Nachdem sich mein LG L1811S nach fast 6 Jahren und reichlichen Betriebsstunden Anfang der Woche von mir verabschiedet hat, habe ich als Ersatz mir einen LG W2242T gekauft. Ein Widescreen TFT ist für mich gegenüber einem 19" TFT vorteilhafter bei meiner Html-Quelltextprogrammierung.

Nach dem Einschalten, dann die erste Entttäuschung. Kein Vergleich mit der guten Bildqualität von dem L1811S. Ein unschöner Blaustich in der Darstellung. Erst nach Hinweisen anderer User und Einstellungen im Menü ist die Ansicht durchaus brauchbar. Eine kleine Korrektur der Einstellungen wird sicher noch nach kurzer Nuzzung erfolgen.

Natürlich ist bei dem Vergleich der Monitore auch die unterschiedliche Auflösung von 1280x1024 zu 1680x1050 und die unterschiedliche Bildfläche zu berücksichtigen. Der Standfuß ist eine wacklige Angelegenheit und kein Vergleich mit dem sicheren Stand vom Vorgänger. Leider wird bei günstigen technischen Angeboten gespart ohne Ende.

@emmaspapa: Kann die Aussage von Bidde1bit nur bestätigen. Seit 1997 nutze ich TuneUp ab Version 97. Heute TuneUp 2008 unter Win2000 und TuneUp 2009 unter XP. Hatte ebenfalls noch nie Probleme. Die Software ist durchaus hilfreich bei Anpassungen vom Betriebssystem.


----------



## Jens P. (23. Januar 2009)

Bidde1bit schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Habe eine Auflösung von 1280*1024 bei 75hz eingestellt. So ist alles in Ordnung, augenschonend und scharf.
> ...


 

Hi, wie zufrieden bist du mit dem 2242T? Will mir den vielleicht auch kaufen.


----------

